# Movies featuring the Qian Kun Dao



## Daniel_BMS (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anybody know any movies featuring this weapon: 



 ?


----------



## billc (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I've never seen that paritcular weapon before.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 10, 2011)

The only person I have ever seen use something like that in a show/movie is Lieutenant (Commander) Worf, from Star Trek.


----------

